
How Facebook is damaging freedom of expression in Vietnam - tdangkhoa
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-opinions/wp/2018/10/02/how-facebook-is-damaging-freedom-of-expression-in-vietnam/
======
ppf
I think there is an interesting parallel between the actions of Facebook and
the other tech giants in developing countries, and the actions of European
companies / governments in the Colonial Era. It's certainly interesting to
watch the outcomes of an entity motivated by a mix of a misguided desire to
"help" and profit.

